# Pocket Claw OTT & TTF



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

*File Name*: Pocket Claw OTT & TTF

*File Submitter*: urbanshooter</p >

*File Submitted*: 20 Feb 2019

*File Category*: Slingshots

I've been enjoying these frames on and off for the past few weeks. I built these as prototypes and think it is probably decent enough to share? I am very much a novice, with each build I am still learning about design subtleties, please forgive me for any design errors if you do attempt this&#8230;

You'll find both OTT and TTF versions depicted. The prototype builds pictured are for my right hand hold.

This template fits my hand perfectly but you will NEED TO SCALE for your own hand. I think that if your middle and ring fingers fit into the space marked AB on the template, the rest of the frame should scale comfortably for your hold. I suggest to measure the two fingers across the digits closest to the knuckle. This is the part that fits into the space. Then, just scale the frame proportionately so the AB dimensions corresponds to your measurements. Note that the fork-tips will also change with scaling but the fork-tips and this template are small so it won't hurt if you let the fork-tips widen with scaling. I'll leave it to you if you want to make any adjustments. It might be wise to cut out a cardboard template first to check the fit? Note also that you may want to shape a taper down towards the tip of the pinky claw if it bothers you.

No usage restrictions&#8230; Please feel free to further develop and or modify the design. Enjoy!

Click here to download this file


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Thank you for making your templates available! I've admired these Pocket Claw frames since you first posted them. I think I am going to have a go at making an OTT version.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Urban shooter that’s very cool of you more things to build I have the snap jaw turtle in the works well a template cut soon need a fork hunt real soon !


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Thank you for making your templates available! I've admired these Pocket Claw frames since you first posted them. I think I am going to have a go at making an OTT version.


Thanks for looking Slingdude! I am just a hobby novice having fun. Everyone here has kinda helped shape what I know about slingshots and homebuilds, sharing the templates is my small way of contributing to this awesome community of builders. I'm looking forward to seeing your take on the template!


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Port boy said:


> Urban shooter that's very cool of you more things to build I have the snap jaw turtle in the works well a template cut soon need a fork hunt real soon !


Looking forward to seeing your take on them! I hope you will enjoy the builds as much as I do...


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Very nice. 
Thanks.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Started this earlier today. Still have A LOT of sanding and a bit more fitting to do but so far so good. This will be my first homemade boardcut. Wood is a scrap piece of poplar 1x4.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Started this earlier today. Still have A LOT of sanding and a bit more fitting to do but so far so good. This will be my first homemade boardcut. Wood is a scrap piece of poplar 1x4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Slingdude! That looks like a nicely scaled fit for your hand. Should be a fine frame to shoot . Friggin cool!


----------

